# Bear Tooth Woods Circuit Board Kit Group Buy Sign up...



## Timbo (May 14, 2012)

I am starting another small group buy through Bear Tooth Woods (BTW). I’m limiting the membership to first 10 members who post an interest.  The only kits included in the buy are the Sierra Vista Circuit Board series. 

First, let me address the folks who may be wondering…why such a limited buy? The primary reason is time…or lack thereof. Having completed another group buy, which was also small by past standards, I’m very aware of the time it takes to pull one of these off. 

This group buy is focused on getting the maximum quantity discount possible for the Sierra Vista Circuit Board pen kit style. By purchasing a total of at least 31 kits, the price will drop by 25-30% depending on the finish. This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread who can commit to purchasing a minimum of 5 kits and are willing to work with restrictions and rules that follow. 

I need to get this order in as quickly as possible, so you must be willing to act quickly.

I will only leave this open for signup for 3 days, or until 10 members have signed up…whichever occurs first. Once we reach this point I will want to move as quickly as possible to get the order placed. 

In order to participate you must:
Be committed to buy at least five kits minimum.
Be committed to complete the spreadsheet as quickly as possible,after I confirm your participation via PM
Be committed to post your PayPal payment as quickly as possible after I verify your totals.

I would encourage you to stock up for the season to take full advantage of your shipping costs. Also, I don't know when I might run another GB for these kits.

When I confirm your participation I will also send you my email address and PayPal info. 

After closing the signup, I will go forward with the buy as long as there is a commitment for 31 kits, even if we have less than 10 members signed up. 

PAYPAL only....I will be placing the order NO later than Friday, May 18. Must have PayPal funded by Thursday, May 17, noon Eastern US. If you have not made the PP payment by that time I will drop you from the buy. We are all big boys and girls here and I should not have to remind anyone to send the PP payment. Please don't sign up then not follow through, not only does it knock someone else out of a chance to participate, but it lessens the chance of those who do participate of getting the best discount.


SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to $11.35 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box. If I think your order will fit in the small flatrate priority box, shipping will be adjusted to $5.35. If I charge for a medium flatrate box, and find that I can use a small flatrate box, I will refund you the difference. If I charge for a small flatrate box, and find that I need to use a medium flatrate box, you will need to send me the difference. 


PAYPAL FEES:
PayPal fees will be $.31 + 3% of product & shipping total.
Shipping and Packing Materials:
I will add a 2% fee for shipping & insurance from BTW to me, as well as  packaging materials.

PAYMENT
The spreadsheet will automatically calculate your totals. Don't send payment until I verify your totals and make any necessary adjustments. I will instruct you when to send your payment. Make sure the email you provide to me is one that you check regularly. I will not place the order until I have everyone’s payment. 

BACKORDERS:
NO Backorders. See that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded.

INSURANCE:
I do not require that you pay for Insurance. But I also will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic insurance charges are below. Shipping cost is not included when calculating insurance costs.

$1.80 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.30 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.85 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.75 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.80 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.85 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.90 ................ $500.01 to $600

Sorry, but international orders will not be accommodated for this group buy. 
I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. 

I will PM you to confirm your participation, and to send further instructions.

Thank you for participating.

Tim


----------



## MarkD (May 14, 2012)

Tim,
I'll play again!


----------



## buckobernie (May 14, 2012)

*kits*

tim, count me in.


----------



## Silverado (May 14, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## RDH79 (May 14, 2012)

Im in. Thanks
Was just going to order some.


----------



## mtassie (May 14, 2012)

I'm in Thanks


----------



## PSU1980 (May 14, 2012)

I'm in Tim.  Thanks

Tim


----------



## dennisg (May 14, 2012)

I'd like to play also.


----------



## Timbo (May 15, 2012)

*BTW Group Buy Update #1 -- PLEASE READ*

I received a PM from a member who had a suggestion for this group buy that I thought was a good idea.  BTW now offers a Sierra Vista Stylus kit (Chrome and Gold only), and also offers the Circuit Board blanks to fit them.  This allows you to put together your own circuit board pen/stylus combo.  The pen kits will count toward the 51 total we need to buy to get the maximum discount.  

We would need to buy a minimum of 31 circuit board blanks in order to get the maximum discount of $9.  A circuit board pen/stylus could be put together for $16 for the Chrome, and $16.25 for the gold version...just a little more than the standard circuit board pen kit.

Before I commit to adding this option to the buy, I'd like to see what the interest is.  Please post if this interests you, and the minimum number of  circuit board blanks you would commit to buy.  If we get close to the 31 required for the maximum discount, I will add this option to the buy.  Thanks.
Tim


----------



## Timbo (May 15, 2012)

_Only 3 more members needed to reach our limit of 10!_


----------



## Steve Busey (May 15, 2012)

I want to get in on this, but will look again when I get to work to see what I want to order. Hold my place, though.  ;^}  

The stylus kit sounds interesting - that's one I'll look at...


----------



## rkimery (May 15, 2012)

Am I too Late/  I'd like to be in this one.


----------



## MarkD (May 15, 2012)

Tim, I would be interested in trying a couple of the Sierra Vista Stylus kits if we can get close to the number needed. 
Lets see what other interest there is in them, and I'll figure out my order this evening.


----------



## Monty (May 15, 2012)

Tim,
If it's not too late, I'll take some too.
Mainly the CB blanks and a few stylus kits.


----------



## Timbo (May 15, 2012)

That's it!  We've reached our limit of 10.  Here's the list.

Slverado
MarkD
buckobernie
RDH79
PSU1980
mtassie
dennisg
Steve Busey
rkimery
Monty
Timbo

We don't yet have the interest in the circuit board pen/stylus kits to generate the purchase of 31 circuit board blanks.  If I go forward and include it in the buy, and I'm not opposed to that, we may not get them for the lowest cost of $9...the max we would pay is $12 each.  I'll check back later to see if there is more interest. 

In the meantime, I know That i have not sent some of you my email address for returning the spreadsheet.  I'm holding off to see If I'll need to modify the spreadsheet to include the stylus kits.  

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Timbo (May 15, 2012)

*Update - 5/15/2012 8:33PM*

I received a few PMs that makes me feel pretty good that we can reach the maximum discount level for the circuit board blanks.  I have modified my spreadsheet to include the sierra Vista Pen/Stylus kits, as well as the 6 color choices for the circuit board blanks.  The new spreadsheet is attached. 

If you have not completed your spreadsheet as yet, please use the new one attached here.  If you've already completed the old spreadsheet, you can either redo it using the new one, or simply write in the stylus options you want at the bottom and I'll figure the totals for you.

Please complete and return your spreadsheet ASAP.  If you're having trouble PM me, and I'll get back to you as quickly as I can.  Thanks.


----------



## Timbo (May 15, 2012)

*Update - 5/15/2012 11:06PM*

I made an error in the spreadsheet.  It was not adding the pen blanks to he total.  It's corrected in the attached version here.  Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Timbo (May 16, 2012)

*Update - 5/16/2012  11:00am*

We have exceeded the number of circuit board blanks required to get the maximum discount.  Each blank will cost $9.


----------



## Timbo (May 16, 2012)

*Shipping Insurance...*

Most people have sent me their spreadsheet, but I noticed that only one person has selected the shipping insurance option so far.  That's a different pattern than I saw with past buys, so I wanted to remind you that the option is listed on the spreadsheet just in case you did not see it.

If you did not select the shipping insurance option, and decide that you do want it, just send me an email and I'll make the adjustment.  Thanks.

Tim


----------



## Timbo (May 17, 2012)

*Update - 5/17/2012  12:45am*

Everyone should have received their order list and totals.  If there is a problem with your list, please let me know right away, otherwise send you PayPal payment as soon as possible.  Thank you.
Tim


----------



## Timbo (May 18, 2012)

*Update - 5/18/2012  9:26pm*

Just returned home to find that the last PayPal payment has been processed.  I plan to place the order tomorrow, but it will be no later than Sunday.  So far this buy has been going very smoothly.  Thank you all for your prompt replies.

Tim


----------



## Timbo (May 19, 2012)

*Update - 5/19/2012*

The order was placed today.  It will likely ship on Monday.  Have a good weekend all.

Tim


----------



## Steve Busey (May 19, 2012)

Timbo said:


> The order was placed today.  It will likely ship on Monday.  Have a good weekend all.
> 
> Tim



Thanks for putting this buy together, Tim!


----------



## Timbo (May 20, 2012)

*Update - 5/20/2012*

I thought I'd let you all know that Ernie McFarlane (owner of Bear Tooth Woods) saved me a lot of time, and some of you a good amount of coin.  When I wrote in a previous post that everything was going smoothly I should have knocked on wood.  Turns out the discount applied to the Circuit Board Blanks are on a per color basis.  You need to buy 31 green, or 31 black, etc..., in order the get the $9 price pen blank for those particular color.  We purchased over 50 blanks, but non of the colors exceeded 31 units.  Our cost should have been either $12 or $10 per blank.  I decided to contact Ernie, before bringing this to you guys attention, to see if he was willing to give us the Mix & Match pricing based on the number of blanks we were buying, ignoring the color.  He did!  He actually modified his website temporarily so that I could process the order.  He saved me a lot of work contacting you guys, changing spreadsheets, and reprocessing PayPal payments. What a great guy.  

I don't know how this got by me, or got by the ten of you, but I'm sure glad Ernie saved the day.  Outside of the group buys that I run with Bear Tooth Woods, you guys might want to consider throwing your next order for non-circuit board components Ernie's way to show your appreciation. 

Tim

PS: Ernie confirmed the order will ship Monday.  Also, if I can fit your order in a small flat rate box, I will issue you a $6 refund for the difference in shipping cost.


----------



## mtassie (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Tim and Ernie!!!1 Great Job!!


----------



## Steve Busey (May 20, 2012)

Awesome - thanks for pursuing that call, Tim. Thanks for responding Ernie, where ever you are!


----------



## Timbo (May 24, 2012)

*Update - 5/24/2012  3:40pm*

Everyone's package was mailed this morning.  I was able to use either a small flatrate box, or te slightly bigger "video" Priority box for all shipments.  I will be issuing refunds for shipping over the next week.

When your package arrives, please check the contents right away,then post here (don't send a PM) that you got your package.  My packing system is pretty good at this point, and the parts count came out perfectly, so I doubt if I made any mistakes.  Let me know within a week if you find any descrepancies.  Thanks all.

Tim


----------



## MarkD (May 25, 2012)

I received my package today and everything seems in order. Thanks again for running this buy and for working with Ernie to work out the mixup. Your time and effort is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mtassie (May 26, 2012)

Just received my everything is good. Thanks Tim Great Job!!


----------



## Steve Busey (May 26, 2012)

All present and accounted for - thanks for doing this, Timbo!


----------



## rkimery (May 26, 2012)

Received perfectly, *Thanks!*
** 
Now I'm just sitting here and waiting for the next buy....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Monty (May 26, 2012)

Got mine today. Thanks fore running the buy.


----------



## dennisg (May 26, 2012)

Got mine today. The box was open. I was only short one item. Some tape may be in order on those priority boxes. Thanks for doing this buy and I am really happy with my order.


----------



## Timbo (May 27, 2012)

dennisg said:


> Got mine today. The box was open. I was only short one item. Some tape may be in order on those priority boxes. Thanks for doing this buy and I am really happy with my order.



Sorry to hear that.  Usually you need a pry bar to pull open the lid on those boxes once its been pressed in place.   I'm hoping your overall savings still made it worthwhile to participate in the buy.


----------



## RDH79 (May 27, 2012)

got mine yesterday. Have 5 turned already. Thanks for doing the buy. 
Rich H


----------



## PSU1980 (May 28, 2012)

Tim,
received my kits yesterday.  Everything was there.  Thank you for taking the time to run this group buy.

Tim


----------



## Timbo (May 29, 2012)

*Update - 5/29/2012  11:35pm*

At this point I've heard from everyone that they have received their goodies.  Everyone will be getting a partial shipping refund this week.

Tim


----------



## Timbo (May 30, 2012)

*Update - 5/30/2012 2:00pm*

I have issued everyone their shipping refund that was due. 

At this point I consider this group buy to be completed.  Thanks to all who participated.

Tim


----------

